# 12" of ice, what Auger do you grab ?



## PINKSTEEL (Jan 12, 2008)

Just curious to see what you would grab if you had your choice of any brand or model powered by the following on 12" of good clear ice nice day with no wind and 10 degree temp

(again any brand or model be it Gator 4-stroke ION 2-stroke Nils Jiffy............)

1. Hand
2. Propane
3. Gas
4. Electric

*Select your choice above*


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

None of the above. 

Icesaw for me!


----------



## Junior G3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Electric, none are more sure to start nor fail no matter how the weather then an electric auger. I had a gas but no more. I watch people ripping cords and having the auger not start, or waiting for it to warm up so it wont bogg. Pick up the electric and push the button ..... always drills.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Electric. 
The convenience and reliability can't be beat, and it's clean and quiet.

After using electric ( I have the 8" StrikeMaster ElectraLazer), I will never even consider buying a gas auger.


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

Ion electric all day

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Definitely electric. When my old jiffy techumseh gas dies, which will probably be never, it runs like a champ. I will be sporting a electric.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

hand auger. that's all I have.
that's what I bought the nils for.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

jimbo said:


> hand auger. that's all I have.
> that's what I bought the nils for.


  Lazer hand auger is the only one i have..


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

Strikemaster 4 stroke...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Spud


----------



## Tcfishman (Feb 8, 2011)

cbgale2 said:


> Spud


Yikes. Won't be doing much hole hopping.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

5" Lazer hand auger works fine with me.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I'll use my gas auger for that depth. Work smart not hard.


----------



## Peter the Great (Feb 8, 2008)

a nice sharp one ,:lol::lol: wow 12 inches dont go with a hand auger you will be tired by the time you get home


----------



## PINKSTEEL (Jan 12, 2008)

Peter the Great said:


> a nice sharp one ,:lol::lol: wow 12 inches dont go with a hand auger you will be tired by the time you get home


Yeah I can't believe they are picking the hand auger...........the question is not what do you have but what would you use if you had your pick. 

And the most reliable auger is NOT electric it's a hand auger and that's the biggest reason I put it as a choice.


----------



## WalleyeWillie (Feb 14, 2010)

Jiffy gas

WalleyeWillie


----------



## Cleetus94 (Jan 9, 2013)

Jiffy Pro 4 propane power auger w/ 10" cut. Because I can.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Icegator Electric...all kinds of torque cuts thru ice like butter...fast too!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

"6 hand auger. Sharp blades make quick work of 12" of ice.


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

gillcommander said:


> Icegator Electric...all kinds of torque cuts thru ice like butter...fast too!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


These other electric augers are kids toys compared to the ice gator lith ion. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

